
Command-line tool that reads a file and injects them as env vars - mooreds
https://cyberark.github.io/summon/
======
bostik
This looks like a re-imagined version of envdir, from DJB's daemontools.[0]

0:
[https://cr.yp.to/daemontools/envdir.html](https://cr.yp.to/daemontools/envdir.html)

------
werediver
The description of the tool does not say it directly, but it seems that the
purpose of the tool is to increase security of your project during development
and production.

But does it really improve the security?

------
maniacalrobot
See also
[https://github.com/bkeepers/dotenv](https://github.com/bkeepers/dotenv)

------
alexchamberlain
It would be good to document how it handles signals that it receives wrt how
the child process will see them.

------
YuriNiyazov
Does it inject them into an already running process? Or it starts a new one?

------
ronsor
`env - $(cat .env) command ?arguments?`

Works on (almost) any linux system.

~~~
secgfduud
This will cause all your secrets to show up in the process listing, readable
by all users on the host.

------
nerdponx
This is a great idea! I'll try it out.

------
kolanos
export $(cat .env | xargs)

~~~
skj
Export leaves things in your environment. The tool only puts them in the
subproc's environment.

~~~
falcolas
So, instead, make it a shell script that ends with ‘exec $@‘?

